# [fglrx][HD7470M] After startx Screen is black/off

## aleskandro

Hi all, I've installed Gentoo on a Asus Laptop with a Radeon HD7470M graphic card.

I'm trying to use fglrx drivers. 

When I run startx command screen became black but pc is still running... I can change console pressing CTRL+ALT+Fx and I can run commands but I don't see anything in my screen.

Where I'm wrong?

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

 

Section "Module"

EndSection

 

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

 

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

 

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

 
```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [   666.204]
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.13.4
> ...

 

----------

## DONAHUE

Have you emerged and configured a display manager/window manager/desktop? 

```
emerge xterm xclock twm

aticonfig --initial

eselect opengl ati

startx
```

Three rudimentary windows appearing will confirm that X is working but a GUI needs to be setup. If no windows result:

```
X -retro
```

If a black and white stippled screen with a movable mouse appears X is working.

----------

